# New guy here.



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

Just wanted to say hey to everyone. I'm in NC doing my first cook on my Pit Barrel Cooker. 

I'm not new to smoking, just new to the barrel. Growing up in Texas, I got my first taste of smoking with my dad on an old smokey. Then he got a custom offset that we would run from Friday evening until Sunday evening at least once a month. 

Due to not wanting to spend the money on a good offset myself, I've had my Weber kettle rigged up with bricks and smoking on it for a few years. I ran across this Pit Barrel last week and think I've finally found my solution until I eventually get my offset. 

Today, I put a butt on a couple hours ago and pretty soon I'll throw on 4 chicken halves for dinner. So far I've been maintaining an even temp between 250-270. It started climbing up to 275 and I put a piece of foil in the intake and 1 rod hole and it hasn't climbed any further. If this can continue being this simple to operate, I may never smoke on the Weber again.


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

Just took off the chicken backs. So far I'm satisfied.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks great! Welcome to smoking meat forums from Raleigh nc

Boykjo


----------



## normanaj (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

boykjo said:


> Looks great! Welcome to smoking meat forums from Raleigh nc
> 
> Boykjo


Thanks. I'm not too far from you in Richlands NC.


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Welcome to the site.


Thanks


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks good! Welcome from Iowa.  Glad you're liking the new smoker

Ryan


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Welcome from Iowa.  Glad you're liking the new smoker
> 
> Ryan


Thank you


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## gary s (Jul 9, 2020)

A Big Ole Welcome from East Texas

Gary


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee


Thank you


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

gary s said:


> A Big Ole Welcome from East Texas
> 
> Gary


Thank you


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 9, 2020)

About 5 hours in now. Temp 153. Took it off to wrap it.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome. My son's near you, all I need is your address and what time you go to sleep, and I'll have him come over and deal w/any leftovers.  :) :)  

The PBC looks very cool. I was reading some of their info on their site and have determined that they have their priorities exactly right - see below.  I was just thinking today that my MES lacks one of those, and it made me sad. 

"The Pit Barrel Cooker’s pre-drilled mounting holes make for easy addition of an optional Mountable Bottle Opener, available with the Pit Barrel Logo, or a wide selection of team logos. "

Come to think of it, I'll have another one now.  ;-)


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 10, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thank you


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 10, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Welcome from South Carolina


Thank you


----------



## Garzaci (Jul 10, 2020)

*Everything turned out great. 













*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Good looking Q!
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 10, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  Q looks great!

Mike


----------



## LanceR (Jul 10, 2020)

Welcome from Pinnacle, North Carolina.

Best regards,


----------

